# Experienced CPC seeking remote coding jobs



## WANDASPEH (Apr 19, 2010)

Wanda Speh, CPC
Advanced Medical BCS, Inc.
Brunswick, Georgia 31523

CPC with 15 years of experience is seeking remote medical billing and coding positions part or full time.  I am available immediately for ICD-9 and CPT coding/billing for Anesthesia, DME, Pediatrics, Radiology, Pathology and General Practice. I am familiar with EMR billing and can utilize remote desktop to code directly to your software, if desired.  Please review my resume which I have attached and visit my website for more information.  www.advmedbcs.com

I appreciate your consideration and value the opportunity to serve you!

Wanda Speh, CPC


----------

